# 2009 Nissan Maxima



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Sal Collaziano said:


> Most people don't really like this new design - but I do. I think it'll eventually grow on most people..


The folks who out and out hated it (in the forums I visit) came to like it after a few days.:dunno: More have come to like it after seeing different angles and picture with people next to the car to give it scale. It appears lower and smaller with a person in the frame.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm sure it drives great.

That's all I have to say. Maybe it'll grow on me as did the previous Maxima's.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Can they stretch the head and tail lights anymore? :tsk:

.....they might as well be touching each other. :rofl:


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

This was posted at a local car show. I bought a 2002 black Maxima, but always liked the navy blue and dark red of that year.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm liking this blue!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Put some futhermucking D's on that b!tch. Drop it, tint it, find a way to fix those batman ear front lights, make it RWD and I'd be in. That color is pretty. Do you have any pix in daylight handy?


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3208162&postcount=24
:thumbup:

They've been popping up here and there.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw a black one over the weekend and thought it looked very sharp in person. That flat above the rear wheel (just below the roof line) is a lot more dramatic that it looks in the photos. If Nissan finally got the interior right, it could be a great car.


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an '02 Maxima as well. I think the CVT in the '09 would be a deal breaker for me. Drove the Rogue (test driving for/with a friend) and was underwhelmed.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm actually loving those headlights!

I have a friend who is a loyal Maxima fan. He switched in 06 and bought an Altima, but I'm sure after he sees this, he'll be down at the Nissan dealership in no time.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Tuscan Sun Red:


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldn't call it ugly. I like that they are trying new things, I actually kind of like the headlights and this is the first time I have seen it. I'm sure if I see a couple more times I will really like it.

It has great potential with some nice wheels and a drop!


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

2010 Diesel Maxima to be MT only!!!!

http://jalopnik.com/396228/2010-nissan-maxima-diesel-coming-the-only-way-wed-buy-it-stick-shift

:thumbup:


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Had pretty much talked myself out of one...til I saw this:


----------

